# Gestational Diabetes & baby weight



## sweetpeaxo

I found out last week that I have GD :cry: anyways, if diet is strictly controlled and my blood sugar stays within normal limits, will I still have a big baby? I had a growth scan at 30 weeks and he was measuring just fine (3 lb 6 oz) and they said my fluid was normal. If he happened to get big, can I ask to be induced early?


----------



## HellBunny

I'm sure he won't be too big hun, with my first i had GD diagnosed at 34 weeks (actually had it since 19 weeks but my result got mixed) during this time (until 34 weeks) i ate loads of sugary stuff and drank lucozade every day, i dread to think what my levels were like, after changing my diet at 34 weeks, i was induced at 39 weeks and he was 8lb 6oz which is quite small for a GD baby! Just try and remember some ladies give birth to 9 and 10lb babies without GD, so GD doesn't always determine the size.
Chances are with you having GD you will be induced around 39 weeks anyway, most people are induced before their due date as a safety precaution (placenta isn't as valuable after 40 weeks in diabetes)
I've got GD again this time so will be induced at 38 weeks as i'm on insulin now xx


----------



## madmae

With my ds1 they suspect I had undiagnosed GD and he was born naturally at 39 weeks at 9lb8. DS2 was induced at 38 weeks after being diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks and he was 7lb9, insulin controlled. This one I will also be induced at 38 weeks after I was diagnosed at 16 weeks again I am on insulin. 

I was told with DS2 if I could control by diet alone I would be induced at 39 weeks....but this is in the UK and I don't know how it works where you are.


----------



## Samah007

I was diagnosed with GD around 29 weeks or so. My baby isn't large at all. In fact, she's measuring small but not so small that the doctor is concerned. My LO measures in the 
31st precentile...whatever that means...


----------



## jules7521

my lo weighed in at 3lbs 12 oz's at my 32w5d scan 2 weeks ago and she was only at 21st precentile so we aren't always doomed to have big babies :)


----------



## fatponies

I have GD, had a couple of Check ups and Baby is growing to plan... (So far!)
I have another Scan in 2weeks time, ill be 36weeks, then they will decide when they have to induce me xx


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Do they always induce with GD? I tried asking my Dr but all they said was "if there are no problems, then you can go to term" But I honestly would rather go at 38 weeks just to be safe. I think going to 40 would be too risky?


----------



## madmae

In my hospital over here they do. I guess the best thing you could do is do some research and take it to your doc and see if that will change his mind.


----------



## HellBunny

Sweetpea they usually do in most cases, you could probably argue against it but i'd prefer to be induced slightly earlier (i'm terrified something will happen) my friend is type 1 and she went almost 2 weeks over though! x


----------



## Angelz79

People who have never had GD seem to assume that GD = huge babies = early induction. My MIL who works in a doctor's office was THE worst for this and had me all freaked out. Listen to your doctor, he/she knows your situation best. My doctor sent me to the GD nutritionist/nurse upon diagnosis and they started me on the GD diet testing my blood 4 times a day. I've been lucky enough to be able to control my GD with diet, but if you can't they will up you on insulin at your trouble times. 

My doctor sent me for a growth ultrasound at 31 weeks because I have been measuring 4cm bigger since 20 weeks and combined with the GD diagnosis, she wanted to see what was going on. Everything came out normal, my LO is about 0.25lbs above average, on track to be about 8.5lbs. My OH was just under 9lbs and his family were all 8.5+ GD does not necessarily make big babies if you monitor it. And my fundal height was larger because of preexisting fibroids in my uterus, absolutely nothing to do with the GD!

So don't let people's misconceptions about GD scare you. Cut out the sugar, learn what and when to eat foods to keep your blood glucose from spiking and you and baby will be fine.


----------

